# What an economy machine.



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

I havent had to put gas in my car yet since I got it on the 11th of this month, holy crap. Rant over.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

You're right the mileage is amazing and even better in my experience than VW advertises. I don't know why anyone would mess with a hybrid or diesel when this peppy little gasser delivers mid 40s mpg.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Unfortunately you gotta pay to play, if all you do is put around town then yea it's great and anything and everything performance related suffers lol


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> Unfortunately you gotta pay to play, if all you do is put around town then yea it's great and anything and everything performance related suffers lol


Yup this is definetly not a performance setup. Im past my speed racer days though so whatever.


----------



## Pikklz (Nov 12, 2020)

xJ3TT4 said:


> Yup this is definetly not a performance setup. Im past my speed racer days though so whatever.


JB4 is a very reasonably priced solution for a decent performance boost.


----------



## wilb3 (Jul 19, 2021)

xJ3TT4 said:


> I havent had to put gas in my car yet since I got it on the 11th of this month, holy crap. Rant over.


Yes. If you haven't tried an ethanol free or premium grade fuel yet- you will probably be even more surprised particularly on the hwy. I have gotten over 50mpg on several road trips.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I dont think he's looking to put 93 octane in his tank though so there is literally zero horsepower increasing mods that can be done if someone only wants to run 87 octane or something lower if there such a thing 🤷‍♂️

Regardless, sound horribly boring.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

xJ3TT4 said:


> Yup this is definetly not a performance setup. Im past my speed racer days though so whatever.


Sorry to hear, must be awfully dull.


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> Sorry to hear, must be awfully dull.


Lol just let the man enjoy his mpg’s


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> Sorry to hear, must be awfully dull.


Hey its stick shift thats enough for me to enjoy driving it. Also have a borla cbe on the way so itll make some sort of noise lol. Im just not big on speeding or racing on public road.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Lol sorry man I’m just messing around and that’s cool about the cbe and stick shift 👍🏻


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

An intake would be a good mod as well that shouldn’t mess with the mpg or require a tune.
These cars seem pretty forgiving actually as far as on the intake side and seem to adjust itself well to intake mods without a tune/ecu flash which is nice.


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

Do you get any gain in turbo noise with just an intake? Asking for a friend…🙋‍♂️


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

😂 yes lots actually


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> 😂 yes lots actually


Nice! I’ll let my friend know


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

Chance1101 said:


> Do you get any gain in turbo noise with just an intake? Asking for a friend…🙋‍♂️


If you take the lid off the airbox and throw a k&n filter in there youd probably get some noise.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Chance1101 said:


> Nice! I’ll let my friend know


I figured you were really asking for yourself lol


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> I figured you were really asking for yourself lol


I was lol. I’m not trying to go crazy with mods but all my previous cars have been N/A so I’d like to hear at least a little bit of the spinny whooshy noises


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey nothing wrong with that bro! You won’t be disappointed I promise 👍🏻
pull up YouTube and type in VW 1.4t intake and check out some videos😉


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> Hey nothing wrong with that bro! You won’t be disappointed I promise 👍🏻
> pull up YouTube and type in VW 1.4t intake and check out some videos😉


Ok I’m sold. I was genuinely surprised. Who’s selling their slightly used intake lmao


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

Chance1101 said:


> Ok I’m sold. I was genuinely surprised. Who’s selling their slightly used intake lmao


Hey man do as you please but I would like to point out on modern cars aftermarket intakes are usually more detrimental than good performance wise as they are usually open element and just suck in hot engine bay air instead of having an enclosed box being fed fresh air from the grille. If you just want turbo noise for cheap a drop in filter like k&n will usually make an audible difference, especially if you leave the lid off the box but at that point you misewell just get a "cold" air intake.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Chance1101 said:


> Ok I’m sold. I was genuinely surprised. Who’s selling their slightly used intake lmao















Mk7 jetta 1.4t ECS tuning intake (turbo sounds)


installed an intake on my 2019 vw jetta se which gives it more air flow and more turbo noises .Intake is from ECS tuning.com




youtube.com


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

A few links in case you wanted to check out a couple of the popular ones


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> A few links in case you wanted to check out a couple of the popular ones


The unitronics one looks pretty good too.


----------



## .3862318 (12 mo ago)

I retract my statement about CAIs if its your first boosted car have fun with it.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

xJ3TT4 said:


> The unitronics one looks pretty good too.


Absolutely, also a great choice


----------

